
Notes on Managing Remote Teams - jessaustin
http://hueniverse.com/2015/02/23/notes-on-managing-remote-teams/
======
ArtDev
I made to the eighth word: Walmart (Labs).

Pro tip: if where you work is embarrassing, don't mention it.

